# Docma von Doc Baumann ?



## Senfdose (7. April 2004)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!



Hat jemand schon mal mit dem Magazin von Doc Bauman (Docma) Erfahrungen gegemacht bzw. meine Frage lohnt es sich diese Zeitschrift  zu holen?


Danke !


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (7. April 2004)

*Papst-Postille*

Also,
Doc Bauman wird seineszeichends ja als Photoshop-Papst beschrieben. Und ich finde, diesen Titel trägt er zu Recht. Ich wüsste kaum einen zu nennen, der so kreativ mit Photoshop und seinen Filtern umzugehen weiß, wie er.
Benanntes Magazin kenne ich zwar nicht, jedoch eine Vielzahl seiner Beiträge in diversen Fachzeitschriften - und ich hab' bisher nichts vergleichbares aufgetan.


----------



## Consti (7. April 2004)

Hab den guten Mann mal gegoogelt um seine Werke betrachten zu können, jedoch ist mir bis auf die Verkaufs HP http://www.docbaumann.de/ nicht viel in die Finger gekommen. Kennt jemand eine Galerie oder ähnliches wo man seine "Kunstwerke" betrachten kann?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. April 2004)

Hi,

also ich würde nicht behaupten wollen, dass er zu den kreativsten Könnern mit
Photoshop gehört. Da würde man sehr sehr vielen sehr kreativen Köpfen sicher
Unrecht tun. Aber er ist ein Typ, einer aus einer selten gewordenen Kategorie von
Urgesteinen.
Natürlich kennt er Photoshop seit es Photoshop gibt. Ich würde sogar sagen, dass
er sicherlich auch zu einem guten Teil eine Art Mitbegründer der EBV zumindest in
Deutschland war.

Seine Veröffentlichungen sind nicht schlecht, nein. Teilweise auch durchaus gut.
Aber ihn wegen seines Photoshop-Könnens auf eine Marmorsäule zu stellen wäre
dann doch etwas übertrieben.

Wie oben schon erwähnt, er ist ein Typ, ein ganz eigener Charakter.
Das macht ihn dann schließlich doch einzigartig.

Zu dem Magazin:
Es ist schwer, etwas irgendwie objektiv zu bewerten, wenn man nicht weiß, was
du ( Senfdose ) dir wünschen würdest oder erwarten würdest. Also schlage ich
dir einfach vor, mal in ener größeren Bahnhofsbuchhandlung in das Magazin
reinzuschnuppern und dir ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (8. April 2004)

*päpstlicher als der Papst*

Also,
ich stimme Martin Schaefer zu, dass Doc Baumann als ganz eigener Charakter zu beschreiben ist und zum Urgestein aus dem Wunderland der EBV gehört. Er war schon als Grafiker und Illustrator tätig, als noch nichts anderes gab, al mit der Air-Brush-Pistole von Hand neue Bilderwelten zu zaubern.
Ich wollte nicht behaupten, dass er das Non-plus-ultra darstellt. Es ist jedoch so, das seine Photoshop-Workshops (Tutorials) stets sehr gut und leicht nachvollziehbar beschrieben sind.
Ob seine kreativen Einfälle jedermanns Geschmack treffen, nun, darüber zu streiten wäre ja müßig


----------



## Senfdose (8. April 2004)

Danke an Alle für eure Postings! 

habe mir Heut dann doch das neueste Heft geholt, für den ersten Moment schreckt ein einwenig der hohe Preis von 9,90€  aber dennoch eine sehr gelungen und geniale Lecktüre
die ihr Geld wert ist!



Gruss Senf


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. April 2004)

Wenn du das sagst, werde ich in näherer Zukunft auch mal zum Bahnhof pilgern und in eine Ausgabe reinschauen


----------



## thoru (9. April 2004)

Moin 

...und wem das Pilgern zu mühsam ist, der kann unter
http://www.doc-baumann.de/
die aktuelle Ausgabe und die bisherigen Ausgaben Online bestellen.
Für'n gleichen Preis und Versandkostenfrei und auch noch gegen Rechnung.

cu
Thorsten


----------



## Doc Baumann (12. April 2004)

*DOCMA und Doc Baumann*

Hi,

da muss ich mich wohl doch mal in eigener Sache melden. Zu meinen eigenen "Werke" will ich mich nicht äußern - viel wichtiger ist mir in diesem Zusammenhang, dass ich irgendwann vor 16 Jahren oder so die Entscheidung treffen musste, ob ich meine Zukunft als Digitalgrafiker (den Begriff "Kunst" lassen wir mal weg) oder als Autor von Turorials und Büchern sehe. 

Schließt sich das aus? Nicht notwendigerweise. Aber praktisch meist schon. Als Grafiker entwickelt man Verfahren, um von den Ergebnissen zu leben und einen - auch handwerklich-technischen - Vorsprung vor den Kolleg/innen zu haben, verrät also möglichst nichts von tollen Ideen, die einem in den Kopf kommen. Als Autor sollte man genau das Gegenteil machen, nämlich alle spannenden Verfahren, die einem bei der Realisierung eigener Projekte einfallen, so nachvollziehbar wie möglich anderen mitzuteilen.
Wobei mir sicher – das als kurzer Kommentar einiger Wortmeldungen auf dieser Seite – zugute gekommen ist, dass ich lange vor der digitalen Ära ganz herkömmlich mit Stiften und Farben, später mit Airbrush gearbeitet habe. (Ganz am Rande: Mein Kunststudium hat zwar nichts geschadet, aber in der Zeit habe ich mich viel ausgiebiger mit kunstwissenschaftlichen Fragen der Bildwahrnehmung beschäftigt als damit, selbst Bilder zu machen.)

Was schließlich DOCMA betrifft: Das Heft und die Website http://www.docbaumann.de machen wir (mein Kollege Christoph Künne und ich), weil wir selbst bestimmen wollen, welche Themen in welchem Umfang ins Heft kommen. In einem üblichen Computer- oder Fotoheft kann man keinen 16seitigen Workshop machen; da haben die keinen Platz für. Für die arbeiten wir zum Teil seit 1987; meine Photoshop-Serie in der MACup etwa bringt gerade Folge 134. Wir bringen in DOCMA auch kaum was über Hardware, das machen die anderen gut und ausführlich genug. Bei uns liegt der Schwerpunkt eindeutig auf den Workshops (im Heft 02/2004, das Anfang April rausgekommen ist, haben wir allein 51 Seiten Photoshop-Tutorials) und auf der Vorstellung interessanter Projekte und Grafiken von Profis, außerdem praxisbezogene Tests wirklich hilfreicher Software.

Was euch alle hier auf tutorials.de auch noch interessierten dürfte: Im letzten Jahr habe ich ja den Adobe Photoshop Award initiiert und organisiert. War mir aber zu viel Arbeit neben den ganzen monatlichen Texten, da ich fast alles alleine gemacht habe. Jetzt planen wir das Ganze eine Nummer kleiner als DOCMA Award; die prämierten Arbeiten sollen im Herbst auf der Photokina ausgestellt werden, wenn alles klappt wie geplant. Eine Beschränkung auf Photoshop gibt’s nicht mehr, Bedingung ist lediglich digitale Bildbearbeitung. Also auch 3D, Vektor usw. Freie Arbeiten werden ebenso zugelassen wie thematisch gebundene, die Themen veröffentlichen wir demnächst auf der Website und in der nächsten DOCMA. Damit es fair zugeht, bilden wir wieder drei Gruppen: Profis, semiprofessionelle (Privat-) Anwender sowie Leute in der (grafischen) Ausbildung.

Das Konzept von tutorials.de ist uns sehr sympathisch; dieser unmittelbare Erfahrungsaustausch beim Produzieren digitaler Bilder ist ja auch genau das, was wir mit DOCMA erreichen wollen. Interessant auch, dass bestimmte Fragestellungen, die auch wir von unseren Lesern mitgeteilt kriegen, auch bei euch immer wieder auftauchen. (Wen Lösungen interessieren: im http://www.docbaumann.de- Forum kann man unter "Nothilfe-Workshops" Tutorials zu einigen Themen runterladen. Und wenn die Lösungen zu ausführlich werden, kommen sie in die Printausgabe, wie etwa zwei im aktuellen Heft: Wie kann man ein Objekt in einen Eisklotz verwandeln und Wassertropfen herablaufen lassen? 

Wenn ihr mal entsprechende Anfragen habt, wo die Problemlösung einen ganzen Artikel erfordert (sofern das von allgemeinem Interesse und nicht zu allgemein oder spezifisch ist), können wir gern was gemeinsam machen.

Mit herzlichem Gruß


----------



## Doc Baumann (12. April 2004)

*Grunschnabel*

Ach ja, noch was – nachdem ich meinen Text eben noch mal auf der Forums-Seite gesehen habe: Die Klassifizierung "Grünschnabel" gefällt mir besonders gut!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

*Re: Grunschnabel*



> _Original geschrieben von Doc Baumann _
> *Ach ja, noch was – nachdem ich meinen Text eben noch mal auf der Forums-Seite gesehen habe: Die Klassifizierung "Grünschnabel" gefällt mir besonders gut! *



Hehe...

Ich denke es würde in Ihrem (?) deinem (eigentlich dutzen wir uns hier ja alle  )Fall sehr viel Sinn machen einen benutzerdeffinierten Titel zu wählen.

( Ist glaube ich jedoch erst ab einer Mindestpostzahl möglich, aber Ausnahmen sind möglich  )

Und zu dem Beitrag eines höher:

Im Namen des Teams ersteinmal danke für das Lob und natürlich würden für uns freuen, wenn die eine odere andere "Zusamenarbeit" möglich ist/wäre.


----------



## Doc Baumann (12. April 2004)

Hinterlasse ich einen solch ehrwürdigen Eindruck, dass du meinst, mich mit SIE anreden zu müssen … ? Is’ ja schrecklich! Zugegegen, ich hab’nen langen weißen Bart, würde aber trotzdem um ein DU ersuchen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Doc Baumann _
> *Hinterlasse ich einen solch ehrwürdigen Eindruck, dass du meinst, mich mit SIE anreden zu müssen … ? Is’ ja schrecklich! Zugegegen, ich hab’nen langen weißen Bart, würde aber trotzdem um ein DU ersuchen. *



*Du* bist ja immerhin Prominenz  - aber ich habe ja versucht elegant von Sie auf Du zu schwenken, auch wenn mit mässigem Erfolg!

Schwupp und nun ist der "Grünschnabel" schon ein Rookie.... ( >5 Beiträge ).

Nun muss ich echt mal diese "oft" zitierte Zeitschrift kaufen, die ich vorher zwar schon gesehen, aber nie gelesen habe.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (13. April 2004)

*Folge dem gelben Steinweg*

Also,
meiner einer war schon vor Jahren begeisterter Leser von Workshops/Tutorials in Fachzeitschriften; und vieles, was mir in Photoshop auszutüfteln gelang, verdanke ich Doc Bauman und Christoph Künne. Denn die große Kunst der Programmschulung ist nicht allein, zu zeigen, was man da jetzt tolles vollbracht hat - über Geschmack soll man ja eh' nicht streiten - sondern das WIE ist wichtig, und vor allem muss es NACHVOLLZIEHBAR sein. Und was das betrifft, finde ich oben genannte einfach beispielhaft - Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt.
Ich werde Drucktechnik-Lehrer und halte z. Z. schon Photoshop-Kurse an der Uni. Und anderen etwas beizubiegen ist nunmal 'ne Kunst für sich. Gerade Tutorials.de finde ich daher so klasse, weil die Wissenden den (noch) Unwissenden schnell und produktiv weiterhelfen können. Und ich find's dufte, sich darin zu üben, manchmal kompliziertes möglichst kurz und knapp rüberzubringen.


----------



## The-God (13. April 2004)

Kann man die Zeitschrift so am Kiosk bekommen ? Oder gibts sie nur online ?

Gruß


----------



## Philip Kurz (13. April 2004)

Am Kiosk nebenan wirst du sie bestimmt nicht kriegen.
Aber ich habe sie mir heute am Bahnhof Zoo gekauft da solche Zeitschriftenläden eine etwas größere Auswahl haben.
Mal so nebenbei, ich bin begeistert. 

Aber du kannst sie natürlich auch im Internet bestellen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. April 2004)

Mensch, der Doc(ma) macht ja diesen Monat gut Umsatz 
Ich war gestern auch am Zoo und hab mir meine dritte erstandene Ausgabe geholt, kam aber leider noch nicht dazu, sie mir anzuschauen. Aber von den früheren war ich schon hellauf begeistert.  
Sorry für OT


----------

